# Crew Lists for ships sailing from Liverpool



## Rabbit B

Hello Everyone,

I am new at this, finding my way about slowly.
I would like to know how I can get information on Crew list for ships sailing from Liverpool.

I would be very grateful for some help, I have looked everywhere else.

Rabbit B


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Rabbit B said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new at this, finding my way about slowly.
> I would like to know how I can get information on Crew list for ships sailing from Liverpool.
> 
> I would be very grateful for some help, I have looked everywhere else.
> 
> Rabbit B


Hello,
Ships have been sailing from Liverpool since Pre Roman times. Could you give us a timescale and the name, date and place of birth of the person you are searching for.

Roger


----------



## Rabbit B

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Ships have been sailing from Liverpool since Pre Roman times. Could you give us a timescale and the name, date and place of birth of the person you are searching for.
> 
> Roger


Good Morning, Roger,

I am sorry, I should have said that I am looking for someone who worked on the White Star Line around 1922-1924. I have no idea which ship.

Thank you for your reply, I know who I am looking, for I just need to find the lists! 

Rabbit B


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
To access Crew Agreements for British registered ships circa 1922-24 you would need the the vessels official number.
As you do not have any ships names then I doubt you have the ships O/N.
I suggest you contact Southampton City Archive http://www.southampton.gov.uk/sleisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx and ask for the CR1 and CR2 records from the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen (Central Index)for the person you seek. Give them as much relevent information as you can, name, date and place of birth etc. 
They are not interested in who he/she was married to or where they lived or which shipping company they worked for.
Cost you £15 up front. When you have the information concerning O/Ns or ships names, come back to us and someone will explain how to find the relevent Crew Agreements.

Roger


----------



## Rabbit B

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> To access Crew Agreements for British registered ships circa 1922-24 you would need the the vessels official number.
> As you do not have any ships names then I doubt you have the ships O/N.
> I suggest you contact Southampton City Archive http://www.southampton.gov.uk/sleisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx and ask for the CR1 and CR2 records from the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen (Central Index)for the person you seek. Give them as much relevent information as you can, name, date and place of birth etc.
> They are not interested in who he/she was married to or where they lived or which shipping company they worked for.
> Cost you £15 up front. When you have the information concerning O/Ns or ships names, come back to us and someone will explain how to find the relevent Crew Agreements.
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger,

Thank you for this information. I will have a look through the load of old postcards that I have, of most of the ships that this person sailed on. 

I guess I should have done that first.  To be honest I have only just remembered them. I have not looked at them for years.

Rabbit B (Scribe)


----------

